# slambag RE5 rear bags???????



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

So im lookin at getting a pre built bag kit for my mk4 JTI off of another vortex member and he says he is running slambag RE5's for the rear?
does anyone have any expirience with these? ive never heard of them and nothing really came up on the internet and nothing came up under the search on here
Pics for the potential victim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Great bag. Iv used it on the back of VW's.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it actually a slam specialties bag. Very good bag; here's a link 
http://grunionfabrication.com/....html


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: slambag RE5 rear bags??????? (DubCityVR6)*

the tank is gonna look great on the ground!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: slambag RE5 rear bags??????? (.FLY GLI.)*

love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's gona look insane slammed! 
personally, i think that bag looks a little too big. i had an issue where the bag was too big, and i didnt have enough clearance with my exhaust, so i guess it depends on your setup. i know a lot of people run those bags and similar bags, but i personally like my firestone rears. the masontech and bagyard rears are very nice as well. 
good luck with your build bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: slambag RE5 rear bags??????? (sbuogr)*

thanks for the feed back guys i apprieciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: slambag RE5 rear bags??????? (DubCityVR6)*

awesome bag. I have a set in mine but the only issue with them is you don't get a whole lot of lift out of them...clearance issue shouldn't be a problem as long as you space it off the cup a little and just pay attention to what you are doing. You cant beat the durability of them compared to the firestones, that is why i chose them. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

thats what i bought for my a8


----------

